# Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??



## BennyO (8. August 2006)

Wenn man im Angelladen vor den regalen steht, stellt sich immer wieder die Frage:
Welchen Pilker kaufe ich mir nun???

Daher wollte ich mal gerne von euch wissen welche Pilker ihr bevorzugt und welche Farvben.

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse: Ich fische am meisten die Kieler Blitz Pilker und den Erwin Pilker. Den Erwin Pilker kennt ihr wahrschienlich alle nicht aber er ist super. Er wird von einem Angler selber hergestellt. Wenn die Pilker einer mal sehn möchte, schriebt bitte eine pn an mich, dann bekommt ihr die Internet - Adresse wo ihr sie euch begucken könnte.


Also dann sag ich shconmal Danke im Vorraus 

Gruß Benny


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

1: Speedy Pilker
2: Blitz Pilker
3: Wuttke Pilker
4: Eisele Pilker


----------



## BennyO (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Aha, wenn ich mal fragen darf, was sind speedy pilker??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Guckst du hier 

http://www.speedy-fish.net/


----------



## fantazia (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

kieler blitz


----------



## BennyO (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Und diese Speedy Pilker sind wirklich so klasse???
kann man die nur da bestellen oder gibt es die auch in manchen Angelläden??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Probier es aus... #6 Gibt es auch in manchen Angelläden oder bei Bernhard an Bord.


----------



## freibadwirt (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Fische eigendlich nur noch mit Speedys  und gelegendlich mit Blitz -Teilen.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## BennyO (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ok. Da werde ich mir ein paar mal bestellen. Aber am leibsten Fische ich die ERWIN PIlker.
Info unter: www.erwin-pilker.de


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ach ja , der wollte mir die Teile auch mal an Bord andrehen, hab aber dankend abgelehnt...


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ach hab noch einen wichtigen vergessen 

Hakuma ... So das waren meine Lieblingspilker... :k


----------



## BennyO (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Ach hab noch einen wichtigen vergessen
> 
> Hakuma ... So das waren meine Lieblingspilker... :k


 


Wieso hats du sie abgelehnt???
Ich finde die Pilker vom Uwe einfach nur klasse und fange auch immer sehr gut mit ihnen. Wollte er dir denn das alte oder das neue Modell andrehn???
Also ich kann die Dinger nur empfeheln. Will jetzt keiner Werbung machen abe es sind einfach KLasse Pilker. Habe mir erst gestern 10 neue bestellt.


Gruß benny


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ist schon etwas her... War glaube ich genau der, der oben auf seiner Startseite ist... Weiß nicht die sagen mir irgendwie nicht zu . Er kam damals so rüber , als ob das die "über" Pilker sind... Naja wie gesagt ich hab meine Favoriten und fange damit mehr als genug :m Meist zumindest |uhoh:


----------



## BennyO (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Na dann ist ja gut.
Eine frage habe ich aber noch mal:
Auf welchem Kutter wollte der dir die verkaufen???

War dann auch die lettzte Frage versprochen


Gruß BEnny


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Fische (dank freibadwirt) auch meist mit Speedy-Pilkern. 

Ich hab auch noch einen selbstgegossenen Sandaal  --> fängt wie Sau


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Blitz Pilker = Kieler Blitz.
Vor allem die neuen Farben schwarz-kupfer und orange-kupfer sind Suuuper-Teile. Dazu als Beifänger die Dreierschwanztwister.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

moin moin,

also ich fische einen Nachbau (1,-€/Stck) des Kieler Blitz.  Farbe ist mir egal, ohne Farbe geht auch.

Ich benutze ihn allerdings eh nur als Beschwerung, denn ich fische ausschließlich mit Jigs als Seitenmontage oder Nachläufer. Ist nach meiner Erfahrung ergiebiger.

Alternativ fische ich sonst noch mit Gummifischen, mit Köpfen bis 50g.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## melis (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*



ThomasKubiak schrieb:


> Blitz Pilker = Kieler Blitz.


Das ist aber nicht richtig, sind zwei verschiedene Firmen. Beide bieten nicht ganz das selbe an, und die Qualität ist bei Blitz Pilker höher. Ausserdem ist Blitz Pilker das Original.


----------



## djoerni (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

mahlzeit!
hier mal meine favoriten!

1. Eisele
2. Blitz Pilker
3. Speedy Pilker

Farben: rot-grün, rot-schwarz, ostseepink, schwarz und bei eisele schwar-rot-gelb.

gruß jörn


----------



## worker_one (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ich fische am liebsten:

1. Hakuma "Rügen" :k
2. Eisele (Pro Select und Pearl Select)
3. Speedy Fish

Auch in der Reihenfolge.#h


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Meine Favoriten sind:
Wuttke, Eisele und Speedy.


----------



## sunny (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ich fische am liebsten Eisele und Speedy Pilker.

Wie sehen denn die Wuttke Pilker aus? Hat mal jemand nen Bild parat?


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich fische am liebsten Eisele und Speedy Pilker.
> 
> Wie sehen denn die Wuttke Pilker aus? Hat mal jemand nen Bild parat?


  ich zeige sie Dir am 23.


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich zeige sie Dir am 23.


hier isser. Ich weiss ja , wie ungeduldig und unersättlich Du bist


----------



## sunny (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*



Yupii schrieb:


> hier isser. Ich weiss ja , wie ungeduldig und unersättlich Du bist



Genau, danke |supergri . 

Sehen vom ersten Eindruck her nicht anders aus als Speedy-Pilker. Werde sie mir dann doch am 23.09. näher ansehen.


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*



sunny schrieb:


> Genau, danke |supergri .
> 
> Sehen vom ersten Eindruck her nicht anders aus als Speedy-Pilker. Werde sie mir dann doch am 23.09. näher ansehen.



Ich weiss ja, dass Du einen Knick in der Pupille hast Wenn Du dann ausnahmsweise einen von meinen Wuttke-Pilkern in Deinen Gichtgriffeln nehmen darfst und mit Deinen oder meinen? Speedys vergleichst, wirst vielleicht auch Du die Unterschiede feststellen:q#h#h


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Der Unterschied ist sie haben keine Reflexfolie und keine Kiemendeckel...


----------



## sunny (9. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

@ Carptigers 

Danke für die Beschreibung der Unterschiede. Ist auf dem von Yupii zur Verfügung gestellten Bild so nicht zu erkennen.


@Yupii

Nebeneinander legen sollte schon reichen. Anfassen will ich dat Dingen eigentlich nicht, sonst springt mich noch deine Nichtfängerpest an |supergri .


----------



## Bertl (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Für mich ist der fängigste Pilker für die Ostsee von Sölvkroken der Jensen Pirken. (60g)
:m 
Habe allerdings noch nie jemand anderes gesehen der damit fischt. Kennt den jemand? Hab echt den Eindruck, das der oft fängt, wenn ich und auch andere Angler mit anderen Pilkern keinen Erfolg habe.

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Hansi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ich greif mir häufig Sandaal-Pilker 55-75 gr. oder auch mal den kleinen Jensen, den Bertl beschrieben hat.
In der Not hat mich schon manches Mal der 75 gr. Sölvkroken Dreikant gerettet. Davon wollte ich mir in diesem Urlaub in Norge mal Ersatz holen, hab aber nur die schweren Teile um 500 gr. und mehr gefunden. Gibt es die kleinen nicht mehr ?


----------



## BennyO (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Also ich kenne diese Jensen Pilker nciht. KAnn jemand vllt mal ein Bild avon reinsetztn?`?


Gruß Benny


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Google ?????

Glaube das sind die Teile...


----------



## Bertl (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ja genau die meine ich. Meines Erachtens sind das die absoluten bringer.#6


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Seit diesem Jahr bin auch ich absoluter Speedy Pilker Fan. Ich ahtte noch keinen Pilker den Ich so genial führen konnte. Ansonsten benutze ich alles andere, was mir gefällt vom Eisele bis zu no name ist alles dabei und fängt auch alles. Ich glaube sowieso, dass nicht der Pilker das entscheidende ist, sondern wie er geführt wird und da merkt man erst den Unterschied. Es kann also durchaus sein, das Angler A mit einem Kieler Blitz nicht zurecht kommt, aber mit einen 1.-€ Teil voll abräumt und Angler B nur mit dem norwegischen Modell mit Goldkante und Platinaugen fängt:q .


----------



## melis (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Die Frage ist wozu? 
An sonsten selbstgemachte, Solvkroken, Dieter Eisele, Blitz Pilker und Wuttke.


----------



## BennyO (10. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Die Pilker sehen garnicht mal schlecht aus. Wo bekommt man sie dnen?? Würde mir davon auch mal einen zulegen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Bertl (11. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Da stimme ich Dir voll zu, Dorschknorpel: auf die Führung kommt es an. Und bei eben diesem Pilker (Jensen) kommt es mir eher wie "blinkern" als wie "pilken" vor. Oft habe ich darauf erst 2- 3 Anfasser bevor der Dorschie dann richtig zuschnappt. Hatte so ein Gefühl bei noch keinem anderen Pilker.
Das kann mit einem anderen Pilker natürlich genauso der Fall sein, aber ich GLAUBE einfach an den Jensen  
Den Pilker zu bekommen ist garnicht einfach, habe den mal vor ein paar Jahren irgenwo gekauft, bevor ich im letzten Jahr erstmal merkte wie gut ich mit dem fange. Ab da hab ich immer nach ihm Ausschau gehalten, aber in keinem Angelladen gefunden. Im Internet bei diversen Onlineshops ist er aber zu bekommen (z.B A....i).
#h 
Grüßle Bertl


----------



## sunny (11. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

@Dorschknorpel

Wie führst du denn den Speedy-Pilker im Gegensatz zu den anderen?


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*



sunny schrieb:


> @Dorschknorpel
> 
> Wie führst du denn den Speedy-Pilker im Gegensatz zu den anderen?


  ich heiss zwar nicht Dorschknorpel, aber Du als Grobmotriker entwickelst ja sowieso nicht das richtige Gefühl. Nich wie bei anderer Gelegenheit ruck zuck hin und her, rauf und runter,.... nein,  sondern mal *gefühlvoll* leicht zupfen, mal etwas stärker, ach was, wir zeigen Dir das mal am 23., damit Du auch mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis hast
Der Vorteil des Speedys gegenüber dem Wuttke ist wohl der Kiemendeckel, der zusätzliche Druckwellen erzeugt. Er ist auch etwas anders geformt.


----------



## sunny (11. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Du willst mir zeigen, wie man einen Pilker führt |kopfkrat ???? Ich schmeiß mich wech :q :q :q . Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

ich fische Wuttke,Eisele,Biltz,Dega und Spro!!Spro ist schön billig und gerade beim wrack sehr ergiebig!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

blitz-pilker=top-Wutke-pilker=top:m 



eisele =nein danke:c


----------



## langelandsklaus (12. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

und hier meine Favortien

1. Speedy Pilker
2. Speedy Pilker
3. Speedy Pilker

die Farben: Red Head, Tangdorsch und redbanana.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen besseren Pilker gefunden ! #6


----------



## BennyO (12. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ich wundere mich wie viele die Speedy Pilekr fischen. werde mir gleich mal welchen von ihnenn bestellen. 


Grußm benny


----------



## friggler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

99% Eigenbau Pilker ;-)
Habe damit mit Abstand die besten und grössten Fänge gehabt.
Farblich ist ales möglich und günstiger gehts auch nicht.

Gruss 
Andreas


----------



## takker (12. August 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

nabend
mein absulter lieblingspilker ist von eisele der select für die westliche ostsee. ich hab noch nicht alle marken durch und werde mal der mehrheitlichen meinung in diesem thread nach, dem speedy tribut zollen und ihn antesten!

krumme ruten
takker


----------



## melis (3. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Alle die hier die Speedy Pilker testen wollten, könnte ihr jetzt eure Erfahrungen posten?

Ansonsten suche ich die günstigsten Händler für Wuttke Pilker.


----------



## elchmaster (3. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Blitz Pilker
PilkMaxx


----------



## melis (5. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Berichte zu Speedy? Händler für Wuttke?

Ich habe Speedy noch nie gefischt. Trotzdem kann ich mir vorstellen das die nicht besser sind als andere(eventuell schlechter vom Aussehen her). Meine Top 4 zum kaufen sind Eisele, Solvkroken Jökel, Wuttke und Blitz Pilker(nicht zu verwechseln mit den schlechter verarbeiteten Kieler Blitz). Ansonsten selber machen ist gesund.


----------



## zanderangler1962 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Wuttke


----------



## Macker (7. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Wichtig ist dasss man an den Pilker glaubt und konzentriert Fischt.
Deswegen fängt man auch oft nach Köderwechseln weil man dann Richtig Konzentriert Fischt.
Trotzdem muß Ich sagen in meiner Kiste sind 90 % Blitz Pilker.
Weil an die Glaube ich.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## BennyO (7. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Die Blitz Pilker sind ja auch wirklich spitze. An den glaube ich auch.




Gruß BEnny


----------



## Dorschking (7. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ich fische nur mit Power Select Pilkern von Eisele oder mit dem Solvkroken Jensen Pilk.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Balzaa (9. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

servs,
ich fische am liebsten spro.. 
schöne form und schickes design.. und fängig..
Meine Lieblingscombo auf Bild1..

Jedoch im direktvergleich mit meinem Vater waren seine etwas fängiger.. auf Bild 2 sind seine fängigsten..

der beste war der von nem kollegen (links)
Kieler Blitz (natürlich)
und Selbstbau..


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Als alter Norwegen angler hab ich mich mal in Norwegen mit "einheimischen" Pilkern versorgt. Frag mich nicht wie die heißen, aber die Dinger sind wahnsinnig fängig. Von 40-gramm bis 500-gramm in verschiedenen Farben und Formen. Und relativ preiswert. Die fangen auch in Ost-und Nordsee.
Der Pirat!!!|wavey:


----------



## shR!mp (14. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Ich selbst fische entweder mit irgebdwelchen Noname Pilkern bei denen ich die Drillinge tausche... und habe damit auch immer  gut gefangen.

Oder wenn ich dann doch mal was edles an meine Rute hänge dann Eisele Pilker denn das  sind die einzigen Qualiätspilker die man der Nähe von Rügen in den Läden bekommen kann.
Besonders mit dem power Select in blau haben ich und mein Vater gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## loki73 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

hallöle

also ich hab meine kiste zu 70% auf speedy umgestellt. ich find die danmark-bauform in den farben 11,12,17 und21 am besten.
das ganze ohne beifänger so leicht wie möglich. mit einer geflochtenen schnur merkt man das klopfen am grund und die vibrationen im freiwasser. 

denoch hab ich aber auch noch eisele in verschiedenen farben dabei.

und wenn aufs eisen nicht will, noch ne batterie an gummifischen in 8-16 cm mit 10gr-80gr.
snaps in 20gr-40gr.


----------



## rahnschote (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Meine Unangefochtene Nr.1  :  Kieler Blitz In Orange;
Hat Bestimmt 70% Meiner Dorsche In Den Letzten 15jahren Gefangen!
Vom Kutter 75-100g,vom Belly 35g


----------



## BennyO (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Die Speedys sind auch wirklich top. Habe sie letzes Jahr ein paar mal getsett und bin wiklich von ihnen überzeugt. Kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## tincatinca (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mit welchen pilker fischt ihr am liebsten??*

Da ich jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen will...
Wie sind die Erwin Pilker qualitativ?
Vor allem würden mich auch die Sprengringe interessieren, weil diese auf der HP nicht explizit als hochwertig angepriesen werden.


----------

